# Ivan Balabanov or Leerburg?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi everyone! I hope to get a puppy in 4 months. (fingers crossed!) I would like to get some puppy training DVDS. I like to train with lots of praise, play, clicker, treats and making it fun for both of us, with also use of the prong, as well.

I will be training the puppy for an active obedience companion. (For lack of better term) Also hiking, swimming, pet, and all around buddy!

With that training style in mind..which do you think I would prefer and why?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ivan all the way!!!

Motivate, don't force.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have Ivan's first 2 DVDs. I really recommend them for a drivey dog, even if I don't 100% use his methods. I also like clicker training, especially for puppies. But I found, as I train my 4th dog, that I can't use the same method for all of them. 

For a young puppy, I'd start with clicker training. It makes training go so fast.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap- sorry ponyfarm, I forgot about this. You can borrow my Ivan DVDs any time. Just let me know when you wanna get them...


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

How much are Ivan's DVDs? I've been looking to pick up some good training material.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

go for the Michael Ellis videos.....there is a lot more bang for the buck...and not really dissimilar styles.........the Ivan ones are pretty limited

Lee


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> go for the Michael Ellis videos.....there is a lot more bang for the buck...and not really dissimilar styles.........the Ivan ones are pretty limited
> 
> Lee


Lee, which ME DVDs do you suggest buying?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

start with the first one - training with food.....then the marker I think is the second one....I have done seminars with both Ivan and Michael....their methods are very similar...but Michael communicates more info rahter than just work dogs like a typical training day - very similar in the videos too....there is more info and substance in the ME videos

Lee


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> start with the first one - training with food.....then the marker I think is the second one....I have done seminars with both Ivan and Michael....their methods are very similar...but Michael communicates more info rahter than just work dogs like a typical training day - very similar in the videos too....there is more info and substance in the ME videos
> 
> Lee


I kind of feel like Ivan maybe is a great dog trainer, but not a great teacher (of humans, I mean!). I can always tailor the Micheal Ellis info to be more postitive if needed. Thanks for the information!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can rent most of them from bowwowflix for $10.95 a month(one at a time rental) for more$ you can rent a few at a time. I think it is great, because I don't want to invest in DVD's but watch them a few times/send them back...get another when that one is returned. I LOVE bwf!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You can rent most of them from bowwowflix for $10.95 a month(one at a time rental) for more$ you can rent a few at a time. I think it is great, because I don't want to invest in DVD's but watch them a few times/send them back...get another when that one is returned. I LOVE bwf!


Oh nice, thanks didn't know about that site.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Bowowflix looks great! I can try them all out. I like Sylvia Trkman too! Want to see her heeling video.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Personally I found the Michael Ellis videos very informative. At least the one on food rewards that I've seen. Need to watch the others I have as well.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd go with whoever has accomplished more! DVD's are cool but training with someone to watch over you and help is priceless.


----------

